# How much should a person start pricing their photos for sale?



## AgentDrex (Jun 15, 2012)

If I ever get good enough with my own photography, I may want to sell them.  I have a hard time deciding what a good pricing level would be.  Take for instance this guy selling a photo for 100,000 USD:

Crystal River Reflection Fine Art by bonneauphotography on Etsy

If I ever start taking photos that are half as "good" (chuckle, chuckle) as his, do you think $200 would be a fair price for some of my current work?


----------



## Forkie (Jun 15, 2012)

There are no rules really.  Price them at what you think they're worth.  If the public agrees, they'll pay it. If not, drop the price a bit until people start buying them.  Then you know how much they're worth.

Don't shoot yourself in the foot though - make sure you cover any printing/framing costs in the price.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 15, 2012)

$2000


----------



## KmH (Jun 15, 2012)

Note that the 1 only photo offered for $100,000 USD you linked to - hasn't yet sold. Apparently, for $100,000 you don't even get a frame, and it's only a 20x30 print. 
The guy's web site is a not very well set up Zenfolio site. 

Asking price and selling price often differ, and often differ substantially.

To a large degree it depends on what the photograph is of. That landscape photo you linked to will be a tough sell, at any price.

I've said it many times before - about 85% of all the photographs that sell - have people in them. Then something like 85% of those photos are bought by the people in the photos. 

Selling photos is usually more about selling the photographer, than selling a photo.

At any rate, Selling is in the realm of the business of photography, so marketing, advertising, and promotion are key elements.


----------



## Forkie (Jun 15, 2012)

KmH said:


> Note that the 1 only photo offered for $100,000 USD you linked to - hasn't yet sold.



I'll be surprised if it does.  Centred horizon, fake _BLUE_ vignette, blown highlight in the middle.  It doesn't even follow the Rule of Thirds!

Throw the book at them KmH.


----------



## Infidel (Jun 15, 2012)

KmH said:


> Note that the 1 only photo offered for $100,000 USD you linked to - hasn't yet sold. Apparently, for $100,000 you don't even get a frame, and it's only a 20x30 print.
> The guy's web site is a not very well set up Zenfolio site.
> 
> Asking price and selling price often differ, and often differ substantially.
> ...



Yeah, get a funny hat and shoot 4x5 sheets on a press camera, just to be different.


----------



## Infidel (Jun 15, 2012)

Also, make sure you include a certificate of authenticity.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 15, 2012)

Your question is almost impossible to answer...  as Keith alludes to, so-called "fine art" images don't sell a lot.  If you're trying to make a living at it, then you CODB calculations will tell you what to charge.  If you're just doing it because you can/want to, then look around your area and see what similar work is selling for (NOT what the asking price is) and use that as a base.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 15, 2012)

All good points.  I don't believe I would ever attempt to sell any of my photos...buuuuut  I do it as a hobby to entertain myself.  I thought, once I saw that photo at etsy, I would ask the question.  I did start an etsy account for one of my photos just to see if one would sell.  I haven't finished the account yet but once I do, I'll be selling this for $1000 for esses and giggles:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 15, 2012)

One MeelYun Dollars!!!


----------



## memudade (Jun 15, 2012)

like to meet good photographers


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 15, 2012)

LoL


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 15, 2012)

Infidel said:


> Also, make sure you include a certificate of authenticity.



How can the buyer be sure the certificate is authentic?


----------



## sm4him (Jun 15, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Also, make sure you include a certificate of authenticity.
> ...



You have to also include an Authenticate Certificate of the Certificate's Authenticity. That costs extra.


----------



## HikinMike (Jun 15, 2012)

I think the guy has a typo. I'm sure it's $100, not $100,000...

[h=3]Ships from United States[/h]
United States$100.00 USD$100.00 USDEverywhere Else$200.00 USD$200.00 USD

SHIP TOCOSTWITH ANOTHER ITEM


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 15, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Infidel said:
> ...



This is only helpful it you get it from a Notary---um, an authentic notary......who's certified.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 15, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> If I ever get good enough with my own photography, I may want to sell them.  I have a hard time deciding what a good pricing level would be.  Take for instance this guy selling a photo for 100,000 USD:
> 
> Crystal River Reflection Fine Art by bonneauphotography on Etsy
> 
> If I ever start taking photos that are half as "good" (chuckle, chuckle) as his, do you think $200 would be a fair price for some of my current work?



Honestly I think that is a typo. There is another listed for $600. I think they meant to list is for $100 and $100,000. I dont know why anyone would pay $100,000 for anyones photos regardless of how good they are. 

BUt as for pricing. Try to sell a photo for what ever you can get and go from there. if you can get $20, cool. If you can get $200, even cooler. Its all subjective.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 15, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!!!!

Remember to add a DNA sample too so they know you are an authentic human as well.


----------



## Infidel (Jun 15, 2012)

HikinMike said:


> I think the guy has a typo. I'm sure it's $100, not $100,000...[h=3]Ships from United States[/h]
> United States$100.00 USD$100.00 USDEverywhere Else$200.00 USD$200.00 USD
> SHIP TOCOSTWITH ANOTHER ITEM


Dude, that's the shipping fee! No typo, he has others listed for $85k and $100k; they're limited edition, of course, and come with the aforementioned certificate. I can't make this ish up.


----------



## KmH (Jun 15, 2012)

It's not a good idea to limit an edition to just 1. :lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 15, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Also, make sure you include a certificate of authenticity.
> ...


It's a certificate, isn't it?  How could it be any less authentic than the deed I have to my property on the moon?


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 15, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Your question is almost impossible to answer...  as Keith alludes to, so-called "fine art" images don't sell a lot.



There are exceptions: Peter Lik USA - Fine Art Photographer and Luxury Photography


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 15, 2012)

25 cents.

And work your way up from there. 25 cents at a time.

In ten years you'll be selling for $2.50. You'll almost be rich.

:lmao:


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm thinking I'm going to do puzzles.  I was thinking Calendars, but then I would have to have 12+ good photos each year.  I can use one photo and sell multiple puzzles.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 15, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Your question is almost impossible to answer...  as Keith alludes to, so-called "fine art" images don't sell a lot.
> ...



Now, that guy is good.  Thank you for turning me on to him.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 15, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



If you've never seen his work other than on a computer screen, then you really need to check out one of his galleries if you're ever near one.  He has several in Las Vegas which is where I've seen his work.  A computer screen does nothing for him.  His galleries are all designed by him, everything from the floors, to the frames, to the tables and chairs.  His prints are unbelievable.  The look backlit, but arn't.  Most of them are ~1.5 meters x 0.5meters, are on Fuji Crystal Archive Silver Halidade paper, and are all face mounted acrylic.  If you're unfamiliar with what that is or the process, check this out:


----------

